# Marriott Newport Coast 2BR Spring Break Week - 3/16 $700



## nicfalc (Mar 14, 2014)

This is a very spacious 2BR unit that sleeps 8 very comfortably at the very prestigious Marriott Newport Coast in Newport Beach California, close to Disneyland, Knott's Berry Farm, Sea World, Universal Studios.  Full kitchen, 2 separate bedrooms, bathrooms, washer & dryer in unit, private balcony.  Just $700 for the week starting Sunday 3/16.  Please PM me to book.......


----------



## jebright (Mar 15, 2014)

Does this unit have an ocean view?


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 15, 2014)

GENERAL COMMENT from another owner:

The whole resort is a single view category. So you'll only know your view /room when you check-in.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 15, 2014)

If I didn't already have that week booked elsewhere I would have been very interested in renting. Good luck!


----------



## LisaH (Mar 15, 2014)

Great resort! Why work always gets in the way. Otherwise, I would pick this one up in a heartbeat.


----------



## nicfalc (Mar 15, 2014)

Look at that price, any view is amazing!  LOL


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 15, 2014)

*It is a wonderful large resort*

If you don't get an acceptable room go back to check in and ask if they have a better room available. We didn't like our ground floor room in January and were given a much better fourth floor room. Have stayed there many times and the ocean is so far away it doesn't matter much to us as we will walk the beach several times each week and will see it up close. One of our favorite resorts along with the Westin Kierland Villas in Scottsdale. We will do them back to back this December.


----------



## nicfalc (Mar 18, 2014)

*Rented*

Rented this


----------



## Zib (Mar 19, 2014)

*Newport Coast*

Glad someone could finally make use of this.  It was breaking my heart because I wanted it SO badly!  But I just couldn't get away this week.  If ONLY it was NEXT week.  I am planning a trip down to Newport to see my cousins this coming weekend, the 23rd, but just couldn't manage to move it up a week.  But how I would have loved to be staying here!  I'm thinking of some lucky person there right now!.


----------

